# Bull eggs



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

I am not sure but is the egg that is inside that tube. 

To me looks like there are 3 pieces that are very small.

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/media/IMG_20200208_163038_zpsivfdacut.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/kema2300/IMG_20200208_163038_zpsivfdacut.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20200208_163038_zpsivfdacut.jpg"></a>



😀


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

That is a good clutch!


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Tijl said:


> That is a good clutch!


I hope I am so happy. it's my favorite frog 😍


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't think these eggs are good 😢 

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/media/IMG_20200212_173218_zpskohzmhkd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/kema2300/IMG_20200212_173218_zpskohzmhkd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20200212_173218_zpskohzmhkd.jpg"></a>


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Kimie said:


> I don't think these eggs are good 😢


http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/library/


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

I sent a message to you here privately. Please look at it.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Now I have finally got a tadpole.
I tried to take a picture but it's a bit hard to see. 
I absolutely love my Bull loves them so much, they are nice and my male calls every day 😃


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Now I just hope it survives in that bromeliad 😬


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/media/Frogs/IMG_20200510_003150_zpstbzdj9zk.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/kema2300/Frogs/IMG_20200510_003150_zpstbzdj9zk.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20200510_003150_zpstbzdj9zk.jpg"></a>

Thanks I tried to take a picture and you can just see it on one side, maybe only if you know he he.


----------



## glenn49 (Jan 27, 2017)

I have 1/2 
. I got them as sub adults, I was getting eggs for about 6 months, now they finally figured out how to do it, I got 1 a few weeks ago. He doesn't have the red on his back, so I call it redbull.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Then there are more eggs, now I just hope some of them turn into something

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/media/Frogs/IMG_20200513_212539_zpsuec3cbxb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/kema2300/Frogs/IMG_20200513_212539_zpsuec3cbxb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20200513_212539_zpsuec3cbxb.jpg"></a>

And the lovly mom. 

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/kema2300/media/Frogs/IMG_20200513_212517_zpsyoggsyou.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh512/kema2300/Frogs/IMG_20200513_212517_zpsyoggsyou.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20200513_212517_zpsyoggsyou.jpg"></a>


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

My tapole lay dead in its bromeliad. It had got the back legs and looked otherwise healthy. 
The water did not look so good in the last days in his dead. 
Could it be because there has not been enough water replacement in that bromeliad?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Kimie said:


> My tapole lay dead in its bromeliad. It had got the back legs and looked otherwise healthy.
> The water did not look so good in the last days in his dead.
> Could it be because there has not been enough water replacement in that bromeliad?


I have never had issues with that with anny of my Oophaga.. in one of my bromeliads in the bull tank there is almost no water replacement and a froglet just popped out today..

I guess since the cutches and all were not all to good not so long aggo, there is (was) a vitamine deficiancy with the parents. When the mother can't give nuticious eggs, the tadpoles die.

I rember a topic were you recently told what supplements you used. If I recall correct, those were not very good. I guess you already changed those by now?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm not excluding there might be a problem with your water tho. Did you change anything with your misting watet recently or used products near the tank or water?


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

I use them here from Repashy. I'm just getting started on them. Calcium Plus I use every time I feed and the other two once a month the one I used before was amphib. I still have not been able to make ro water, it will be the next project. I saw a lot of eggs down at the tapole, can too many eggs have made the water get bad?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

No, this is almost sure the problem with parents and their deficiency The tadpole was just not healthy to begin..

I've counted 10 of more eggs in the water sometimes


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Now you are using the correct supplements, they will be fine in the future.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

I need to make the water and see if it gets better 😉


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Kimie said:


> I need to make the water and see if it gets better 😉


The water will have not much to do with it. If this would be the case, your frogs would be dead already.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Okay then I just hope it gets better with the new vitamin


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi I've been a little off lately. 
All that Corona 😒 
But hope we still have time for the lovely hoppy 😀 
Now to the question why do my Bull tandpole not get any dot on the back like the parents?
Alle off them dont have it 🤔


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

I could be wrong as I don't keep them, but their coloration can change over time. Also, they just might not ever develop the spot, which I've seen before with some people's offspring.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

bssknox said:


> I could be wrong as I don't keep them, but their coloration can change over time. Also, they just might not ever develop the spot, which I've seen before with some people's offspring.


Now some of them are about 5 6 months old and still no spot so i dont think it came


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

No, the color and patern changes a bit the first 3 months, but the froglets need to have a dot on their back from the start.


----------



## Kimie (Jan 25, 2020)

Tijl said:


> No, the color and patern changes a bit the first 3 months, but the froglets need to have a dot on their back from the start.


Yes i know
I just do not understand why they keep getting without. They are so beautiful with a dot 😍


----------

